# Lessons from Gunagedon in CA



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are some observations from the first 48 hours of gun grabbing in CA.

The gun shops reported Friday afternoon closures due to so many shoppers in line they couldn't serve them all. Those who thought they'd run in and get the last AR were s.o.l. Some shops are getting a lot more in and taking deposits. Some are gouging a little, and some a lot. 

Responses. We have do not comply. We have leave the state. We have get something you can register and get something you won't. We have technology will save us. Recall the bullet button put off an AWB already in place the new law just ended that but something else will take its place. There are those begging for some means of protests but none seem to be going anywhere. 

A lot of depressed attitudes. Many thought the gov would veto. Shocked, denial that he didn't. 

Most with hi cap magazines have zero intent to comply. They will be felons on Jan. 1, 2017. They will no longer be able to have such a magazine in public. 

Ammo scare is on. For those outside of CA it may be a rough six months but once the ban on mail order and out of state buying is in things should really get cheaper for ya.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

There may be a run on shovels and large diameter pvc pipe as well...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait until something like the next LA riots and nothing is available for self defense. With the waiting period it would matter little anyway. Liberals never recognize what they are doing as wrong, just that they have not done enough yet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, there is a very big lesson to be learned here.
This November, a vote for anyone other than Trump could very well lead to this nationwide. After the new additions to the Supreme Court drive a stake right through the heart of Liberty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will have to vote for Trump no option. But fact is he will set a historic record for getting beat. The y will invent a new meaning for the word Trump. I hope I am wrong but this was the plan all a long.
Why on earth did people turn on Cruz, the only person in the race that even knows we have a constitution of a clue what it says. That is what I want to know. And who put Kasich up to making sure Trump got the nod.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Most with hi cap magazines have zero intent to comply. They will be felons on Jan. 1, 2017. They will no longer be able to have such a magazine in public.


Its not even a felony to have a "hi Cap" mag its a fine of up to $500 depending on which offence it is.

LA passed this same law 2 years ago. 0 mags where turned into the LAPD. Why do I have a feeling 0 mags where destroyed, or moved out of state...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

"Most with hi cap magazines have zero intent to comply. They will be felons on Jan. 1, 2017. They will no longer be able to have such a magazine in public."

They won't be able to have those magazines PERIOD.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If Hildabeast gets elected the CA laws will appear good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I will have to vote for Trump no option. But fact is he will set a historic record for getting beat. The y will invent a new meaning for the word Trump. I hope I am wrong but this was the plan all a long.
> Why on earth did people turn on Cruz, the only person in the race that even knows we have a constitution of a clue what it says. That is what I want to know. And who put Kasich up to making sure Trump got the nod.


It might be because he is tied to Big Bank, but I don't think the average American knows such things.

Maybe, it is because the voter doesn't know the constitution, either.

The republic has been dead for some time. Democracy is the way the powers control the people by using the retarded masses to ask for tyranny.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You are right. My bad. I was reading a post about the ballot version which called for six month jail terms per mag consequetively. The poster noted he would be doing life in prison.



shooter said:


> Its not even a felony to have a "hi Cap" mag its a fine of up to $500 depending on which offence it is.
> 
> LA passed this same law 2 years ago. 0 mags where turned into the LAPD. Why do I have a feeling 0 mags where destroyed, or moved out of state...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We've been talking about this for years, what's the big surprise?? We all know this will be coming nationwide before numb nuts gets out of office in Jan.

So plan accordingly. The true sheep were standing in line hoping to buy something. How stupid.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

stowlin said:


> You are right. My bad. I was reading a post about the ballot version which called for six month jail terms per mag consequetively. The poster noted he would be doing life in prison.


I was reading how civil rights groups don't want Newsoms ballet version to pass as it would "target minorities". As they realized most preppers, guns owner, gun lovers will just bury there mags until they are needed. However the gang bangers would not be as smart and would be cough on the street with them, granted they probably have a illegal gun but since Brown vetod AB1176 which makes it a felony to steal a firearm its no big deal if they have a stolen firearm...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

That 1176 bill sure doesn't get any press. The one measure that would actually impact criminals the liberal vetoes and six bills that impact law abiding citizens he signs.

By the way 2.1 million new guns in June alone. Congratulations America! Land of the free.

June gun sales crush previous record | Fox News


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

where on earth do you find the people who actually believed it would be vetoed? those are the true brainless zombies we need to worry about!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As the Democrats were quick to say when Obama was elected: "Elections have Consequences." Vote wisely. Vote foolishly or not at all and this is the type of results to expect. Constitutionally guaranteed rights or not.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> where on earth do you find the people who actually believed it would be vetoed? those are the true brainless zombies we need to worry about!


Actually the majority of measures were vetoed by Brown last year. The AWB was; the magazine ban was, the ammo license and ban on mail order was also I believe. He did veto the law that would have made stealing a gun a felony but unless your gun is valued over a certain amount that's just a misdemeanor still in CA.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Actually the majority of measures were vetoed by Brown last year. The AWB was; the magazine ban was, the ammo license and ban on mail order was also I believe. He did veto the law that would have made stealing a gun a felony but unless your gun is valued over a certain amount that's just a misdemeanor still in CA.


ahh... but this one was immediately following a high body-count event.. no way he wasn't signing most of them!


----------

